# Scent Detection/Tracking basics



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm sure this has been asked a bunch of times, sorry for repetitive post if it is...

Working line GSD puppy purchased with IGP club training plans - and then comes the PANDEMIC... Which is fine in some respects, I can keep him busy enough to not have a disaster on my hands. With the end seemingly not quite in sight in Ontario I'm just wondering what is the best way to start a dog into scent detection or tracking?

I've searched around online and can find a million different suggestions and methods - some say start right into a track outdoors, scent pad with reward to begin and progress from there - others say start indoors with boxes and teach to alert when desired item is found.

I'm thinking this is the right place to find some experienced handlers - I'd like to start this stage to keep in line with IGP training eventually - Finn is 10months old now, so likely starting a bit late but I'm looking forward to some fun training with him.


----------



## Tikkie (Apr 10, 2020)

I've learned most of my detection skills from Mike Suttle (from before he was as popular as he is these days). His method of training puppies works. We have modified some of it for our own use but overall I love how the commitment and indication is built from the very beginning.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Dave Kroyer has a tracking training video series on his site.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would recommend Dave Kroyer as well. it's only $10 a month and he has a whole line of videos for sport training. Plus a facebook page where you can ask questions and he will answer.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Tikkie said:


> I've learned most of my detection skills from Mike Suttle (from before he was as popular as he is these days). His method of training puppies works. We have modified some of it for our own use but overall I love how the commitment and indication is built from the very beginning.


thank you ... I shall research his methods


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Bramble said:


> Dave Kroyer has a tracking training video series on his site.


thank you, I’m just starting out And will def look him up


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> I would recommend Dave Kroyer as well. it's only $10 a month and he has a whole line of videos for sport training. Plus a facebook page where you can ask questions and he will answer.


Thank you, this could result in the biggest fun disaster of self training ever lol I will look up Kroyer!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you mean nosework? For SDDA or CKC? If so, then I recommend the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy classes. The next session starts June 1st, with registration opening on May 22nd. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Home


----------

